# EMS Sniglets



## ffemt8978 (Jun 25, 2004)

Ambusneak - To shut down all lights and sirens several blocks from a scene (see also Cloaking Device)

Beltsnarl - Mishandling of an ambulance seat-belt by a frantic relative accompanying a patient.  Typically results in a need for assistance with disentanglement.

Blurrections - Unintelligible directions to a call (e.g. "turn left where the old grain silo used to be)

Brady Bunch - Medication (typically 0.5 mg atropine) administered in an attempt to increase patient heart rate.

Breathanol - A gaseous, still potent form of alcohol found wafting from the mouths of certain frequent flyers.

Clean Jerk - What you hope you get when you pick up a body that's been down for a long time.

Cloaking Device - A yet-to-be-invented device that renders an ambulance invisible to people who have nothing better to do than call 911 several times a day.

Code Surfing - Riding the stretcher into the ER while performing CPR.

Diesel Zone - Area to the right rear of an ambulance in high idle at an emergency scene; marked by hot, toxic gases, the atmosphere is impenetrable to bystanders.

Docklings - A whole bunch of baby interns or residents following the attending physician through the hospital.

Ecnalubmauloid - Any person who asks why "ambulance" is spelled backwards on the front of your rig.

EMS Wedgie - The condition of an EMS worker after being "helped" (with a firm grip on the belt accompanied by lifting action, usually performed by FD) while carrying a patient down the stairs.

FACBP - A Fellow of the American College of Bystander Physicians; can be easily identified on scene as shouts orders (typically "hurry up!") at EMS personnel.

Flaffling - Hand motion by drivers stopped at intersections; intended to "help" the respondng ambulance through.

Gleek - Any embarrassing siren noise, produced either unintentionally by the siren operator or intentionally by a "gleeky" partner.

Glovidue - Stubborn white powder marks left on dark uniform pants or the steering wheel after surgical gloves are removed.

Golden Four Minutes - The critical period prior to shift change when calls are most likely to come in.

Lightbar Squirt - A momentary activation of emergency lights as a greeting to passing fire apparatus, police cars, and other ambulances.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jun 25, 2004)

Medimutes - Patients whose relatives feel compelled to answer all questions for them.

Mediperks - Imaginary rewards that frequent flyer patients are working up to

Optic Analitis - When your optic nerve is connected to your anus, causing your outlook on life to look like s***.

Samsonitis - Patient requests emergency response, and upon arrival they are standing at the curb with suitcase packed.

Spazner - Any frantic relative at the scene who gets in the way and generally makes things worse.

Spooge - Sticky residue, usually of organic origin.  May be found on poorly cleaned backboards, laryngoscopes, other medical equipment, or ambulance armrests.

Talboting - Act of driving as slowly as possible to delay arrival at an unsafe scene.

Telexaggeration - A situation in which dispatch information does not match actual patient condition (e.g. "leg amputation" turns out to be a skinned knee).

Tele-Medic - A reporter's general term used to call every EMS person on scene a "paramedic".

Two Dude Syndrome - Victim beat up; generally reports minding own business when "two dudes beat the s*** out of me for no reason".

Wailmuffs - Secret headgear worn by drivers who don't want to be bothered by the ambulance behind them.

Yelpkins - Children who hear sirens and run out to watch a passing emergency vehicle.

Yelpswerve - A sudden, violent, evasive maneuver performed by a driver who has just realized that an ambulance is behind them.


----------



## SafetyPro2 (Jun 25, 2004)

Ambuslaps - The requisite smacking of the back door/window after the patient is loaded.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jun 26, 2004)

Airborne Ranger - Suicide by fall.

Arrythmia - Living an alternative rhythm style.

BA Bingo - Play the lottery on blood alcohol results.

BATS Fracture - Broke All To S***

Bluey on the Green - Full arrest on the golf course.

Concrete Poisoning - What a jumper dies from.

Cranial Rectal Inversion - Head up butt.

Doing the Elvis - Vagal out on the toilet.

Gravitational Disassociation - What intoxicated people experience when they fall

Hamburger Helper - Pedestrian vs. AMTRAK

Instant Ambulance - Hip pack carried by the overzealous medic

Insurance Pain - "Neck pain" secondary to minor MVA

Opsculate - To visually measure a patient's vital signs without actually taking them.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jun 26, 2004)

Patient Vu - The strange feeling that you've transported a particular patient before.

Polyadipose Dysfunction - Big fat person.

Projectile Vomit - *ALWAYS* has the right of way!

PVC Challenge - Intubation

"Q" Sign - Also known as "Doing the 'Q'".  Someone who is unconscious with their mouth open and tongue hanging out.

Randy Rescue - New guy with more stuff on his belt than Batman.

Stare of Life - Look on a rookie's face during their first code.

Status Asparagus - Brain dead patient

Urban Outdoorsman - Homeless person

Vital Signs WNL - We Never Looked

Winshield Taste Test - MVA victim who hits the windshield unrestrained.


----------



## SafetyPro2 (Jun 26, 2004)

Acute Lead Poisoning - gunshot wound

Code Brown - bring a hose

Treat with high flow diesel - and hope the hospital's not far


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jul 9, 2004)

Cop-O-Meter: The area of a hazardous material incident defined as the furthest distance from the point of origin that an emergency responder is found laying on the ground.


----------



## croaker260 (Jul 25, 2004)

[Treat with high flow diesel - and hope the hospital's not far

also known in the old apothocary lingo as "Tincture of Transport"


----------



## PArescueEMT (Sep 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ffemt8978_@Jul 9 2004, 02:14 AM
> * Cop-O-Meter: The area of a hazardous material incident defined as the furthest distance from the point of origin that an emergency responder is found laying on the ground. *


 A less involved version of...


How responders identify a HAZMAT chemical using the Tri-COP-Scope Method:

1. Officer standing/Car running: Not hazardous

2. Officer unconscious/Car running: Toxic fumes.

3. Officer unconscious/Car stalled: Oxygen displacing chemical

4. Officer/Car both melting: Acidic chemical.

5. Officer/Car on fire: Extremely flammable.


----------



## Luno (Sep 20, 2004)

Hmmmm, my favorite has always been 

Preincarceritis: Most acute when patient realizes the cops aren't joking and are really going to take them to jail, followed by "MY CHEST HURTS!/I'm having a heart attack!"  Or more bewildering to our brothers in blue, "I can't breathe."

"Just can't do anything right" syndrome: Used to describe patients who are on their 10+ unsuccessful suicide attempt.

DORF: Thoracic instability secondary to meeting the steering wheel while in dramatic deceleration, actually this injury is theoretical since all our patients claim to be restrained, named for the "old" days when steering wheels had raised letters, it is FORD backwards.

CPR we done yet:  Usually seen in the face of the rookie who's on their 5th minute of CPR on the obviously dead while family members look on expecting us to do our best Lazarus on him.


----------



## PArescueEMT (Sep 30, 2004)

I am just curious if anybody has been to the lunatick's web site? there a lot of good lines, call descriptions and other things there.

Very worth while


----------



## ffemt8978 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PArescueEMT_@Sep 30 2004, 12:40 AM
> * I am just curious if anybody has been to the lunatick's web site? there a lot of good lines, call descriptions and other things there.
> 
> Very worth while *


 Where do you think I got most of these?

Very good site, but it doesn't appear to be updated very often.


----------



## coloradoemt (Dec 23, 2004)

I only have one. Heard my Lt describe a patient as DRT... dead right there.


----------



## Luno (Dec 23, 2004)

WUD-woke up dead


----------



## Jon (Dec 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by coloradoemt_@Dec 23 2004, 10:35 AM
> * I only have one. Heard my Lt describe a patient as DRT... dead right there. *


 Had a partial eviseration and decap from MVA - Pt. was DRTTT - dead right there, there, and there.

Jon


----------



## Jon (Dec 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Luno_@Dec 23 2004, 06:21 PM
> * WUD-woke up dead *


 Also of course,

FDGB: Fall down, go boom
LOLFDGB: Little old Lady, FDGB - BEEN DISPATCHED TO THAT, as THAT
LOLFDGBGBGB: little old lady fell down steps
CTD: Circling the drain


----------



## ffemt8978 (Dec 25, 2004)

Check out this link for furhter EMS Abbreviations.


----------



## Jon (Dec 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ffemt8978_@Jun 25 2004, 10:07 AM
> * Medimutes - Patients whose relatives feel compelled to answer all questions for them.
> 
> Mediperks - Imaginary rewards that frequent flyer patients are working up to
> ...


Bible Study Syndrome: a variant of 2-dude syndrome often seen in large city trauma centers. "I was on my way home from bible study and this dude shot me in the <insert body part here> for no reason"

This only seems to occur when the victim is at the "2am" bible study, 5 miles or more from their home.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Feb 4, 2005)

Allright, it's time for PArescueEMT or MedicStudentJon to officially define what a whacker is


----------



## PArescueEMT (Feb 4, 2005)

I believe that I will leave this one to Jon


----------



## Jon (Feb 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PArescueEMT_@Feb 4 2005, 02:32 AM
> * I believe that I will leave this one to Jon   *


 I pass the honor to the supreme fourm whacker god, Blue


Jon


----------



## PArescueEMT (Feb 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ffemt8978_@Feb 4 2005, 03:20 AM
> * Allright, it's time for PArescueEMT or MedicStudentJon to officially define what a whacker is    *


 it was for you and I, and I gave it to you Jon... so you have to take it.


----------



## Jon (Feb 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PArescueEMT+Feb 5 2005, 09:06 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (PArescueEMT @ Feb 5 2005, 09:06 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-ffemt8978_@Feb 4 2005, 03:20 AM
> * Allright, it's time for PArescueEMT or MedicStudentJon to officially define what a whacker is   *


it was for you and I, and I gave it to you Jon... so you have to take it. [/b][/quote]
 You have me beat on Whackerdom, and Blue tops ALL

I cannot possibly do a good job


Jon


----------



## CodeSurfer (Feb 9, 2005)

just dont describe a pt as PCL (pre-code looking) in your report, apparently the ER cant take a joke.


----------



## TTLWHKR (Feb 9, 2005)

Great topic. I actually got in hot water w/ my EMS region for using "big words" in my long narratives. They said my words were beyond my scope of practice, only b/c they had abbreviations for them, and most people can't spell them anyway. I use a PDA, it has a spell checker. Big whoop is what I said, it sounded better, and the ER could understand it. So I wrote two reports on one patient, one w/ abbreviations for the ER, and one in my normal style. Med Director contacted EMS region, told them to leave me alone.
(HIPAA-Fake Report, fake patient, theoretical only)
A 160 was disp. to a prvt. res. for a 26 y/o/m cc &reg; CxPn. Pn on palp. denies n/v/dz/dph. als 4 o/s c/o to bls. vtl w/in n/L. 126/80-88-16 100%. c/a/ox4. p/w/d. l/s clr all fields. p/p/e. (-)p/e. sup/o2 @ 3lpm/nascan per/pro. pt/rest/com. tx to rph. stable in tx.  nka/nkm/npmh except right 3rd rib fx x 2yrs. 


Whacker: (ADJ): Describes a person who loves their job more than any other person in that profession. They love their job so much, they want to be the best they can be. Side effects may be unbelievable urge to own as many lights as possible (to get to the emergency in a safe manner, being seen and heard), and to own as many medical bags known to man (to be able to do everything with in his/her power to stop bleeding, splint fx's, and perform resuscitation no matter the age or size. May also include the desire to wear a "sam brown" belt w/ portable ER on it, and own a one-hundred eighty dollar stethoscope or wish they were born 30 years earlier b/c they want to own an ambulance service and ride in a caddy. May crawl through junk yards inflicting large gushing lac's to legs to take a picture of an old ambulance.


----------



## Jon (Feb 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Blueeighty8_@Feb 9 2005, 03:23 PM
> * Whacker: (ADJ): Describes a person who loves their job more than any other person in that profession. They love their job so much, they want to be the best they can be. Side effects may be unbelievable urge to own as many lights as possible (to get to the emergency in a safe manner, being seen and heard), and to own as many medical bags known to man (to be able to do everything with in his/her power to stop bleeding, splint fx's, and perform resuscitation no matter the age or size. May also include the desire to wear a "sam brown" belt w/ portable ER on it, and own a one-hundred eighty dollar stethoscope or wish they were born 30 years earlier b/c they want to own an ambulance service and ride in a caddy. May crawl through junk yards inflicting large gushing lac's to legs to take a picture of an old ambulance.   *


 Squirrel: (ADJ): Describes someone who may or may not have an affiliation to a local Emergency Services Orginization and may or may not have any Fire / EMS training. This someone will make an extreme effort to "conviently" arrive at a scene YOU have been dispatched to, for them to "Play." Said person might also be another company who "decides" to go see "if you need any help."


----------



## Jon (Feb 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MedicStudentJon+Feb 9 2005, 10:14 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (MedicStudentJon @ Feb 9 2005, 10:14 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-Blueeighty8_@Feb 9 2005, 03:23 PM
> * Whacker: (ADJ): Describes a person who loves their job more than any other person in that profession. They love their job so much, they want to be the best they can be. Side effects may be unbelievable urge to own as many lights as possible (to get to the emergency in a safe manner, being seen and heard), and to own as many medical bags known to man (to be able to do everything with in his/her power to stop bleeding, splint fx's, and perform resuscitation no matter the age or size. May also include the desire to wear a "sam brown" belt w/ portable ER on it, and own a one-hundred eighty dollar stethoscope or wish they were born 30 years earlier b/c they want to own an ambulance service and ride in a caddy. May crawl through junk yards inflicting large gushing lac's to legs to take a picture of an old ambulance.  *


Squirrel: (ADJ): Describes someone who may or may not have an affiliation to a local Emergency Services Orginization and may or may not have any Fire / EMS training. This someone will make an extreme effort to "conviently" arrive at a scene YOU have been dispatched to, for them to "Play." Said person might also be another company who "decides" to go see "if you need any help." [/b][/quote]
 Most important:

A Squirrel MIGHT be a Whacker
A Whacher MIGHT be a Squirrel.

They ARE NOT SYNONYMS

  :lol:   
Jon


----------



## TTLWHKR (Feb 9, 2005)

I really can't stand when people show up to our calls, from another station, just to see who the patient is.


----------



## EMTstudent (Feb 10, 2005)

*WHEW*  I thought I would fall into the whacker category.

Okay, who here is a whacker?????? Come on FESS UP!!!

I am excited about GETTING into the EMS field...but I have resisted all urges to get stickers, lights, patches, etc. etc....

I am planning on making a subtle entrance when I graduate from my EMT classes.


----------



## TTLWHKR (Feb 10, 2005)

I just have a lot of medical bags. I don't have any lights mounted on my vehicle, and I wouldn't put stickers or license plates on it regarding fire or EMS. I own a business, and my SUV (that had the cot it in) is lettered for that business. The vehicle novelties would make it look tacky.

Uniform only has station patch. I know what my job is, don't need a patch for everything. There are stations in my area that put a patch on their uniform for every class they take. I swear, it looks like a girl scout uniform, patches on the front, sides, and back! :huh: 

I just really love my job, and putting the "whacker one" vehicles together is simply a way to have fun and relieve stress.  B)  Try it. I bet a ford explorer would be perfect, or a mini-van. I bet the cot would fit, allowing the door to shut.  <_<


----------



## EMTstudent (Feb 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Blueeighty8_@Feb 10 2005, 12:19 PM
> * I bet a ford explorer would be perfect, or a mini-van. I bet the cot would fit, allowing the door to shut. <_< *


Dang,  that new 2005 Mustang GT is out of the question huh?


----------



## TTLWHKR (Feb 10, 2005)

Never know...

Have you ever seen an Ambulette?


----------



## coloradoemt (Feb 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Blueeighty8_@Feb 10 2005, 01:35 PM
> * Never know...
> 
> Have you ever seen an Ambulette? *


 Wouldn't that be more like a Mini Cooper??


----------



## Jon (Feb 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Blueeighty8_@Feb 10 2005, 02:35 PM
> * Never know...
> 
> Have you ever seen an Ambulette? *


 One Co I work for has one - Used to be a hospitals' Helipad to ED shuttle - 1995ish Cargo Dodge Caravan, 2 front seats, foward facing, ferno 93ES and two seats in the back as attendant chairs.

Not elegant, but for someone who does not need to be accompined in the back of the truck and needs no equipment, it is VERY small and manuverable, acutally fun to drive 

Jon


----------



## PArescueEMT (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MedicStudentJon+Feb 10 2005, 09:02 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (MedicStudentJon @ Feb 10 2005, 09:02 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-Blueeighty8_@Feb 10 2005, 02:35 PM
> * Never know...
> 
> Have you ever seen an Ambulette? *


One Co I work for has one - Used to be a hospitals' Helipad to ED shuttle - 1995ish Cargo Dodge Caravan, 2 front seats, foward facing, ferno 93ES and two seats in the back as attendant chairs.

Not elegant, but for someone who does not need to be accompined in the back of the truck and needs no equipment, it is VERY small and manuverable, acutally fun to drive 

Jon [/b][/quote]
 Actually... it was the Burn team transport van... A 1995 dodge caravan with a Red teardrop on the dash, headlight flashers, and of course NO SIREN


geniuses.


----------



## Jon (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PArescueEMT+Feb 11 2005, 03:48 AM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (PArescueEMT @ Feb 11 2005, 03:48 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually... it was the Burn team transport van... A 1995 dodge caravan with a Red teardrop on the dash, headlight flashers, and of course NO SIREN


geniuses. [/b][/quote]
 Ok, yes, technically - it was designed not as a true "transport" but as a way to transfer the burn staff and patient to/from the roof of the semi-detached parking garage, where the helipad was, to meet the flight crew and patient. it is small so it fits in the garage.

I never saw them do a transport off hospital property.


Jon


----------



## Jon (Mar 25, 2005)

EMS-F:  acronym. Emergency Medical Stretcher Fetcher

Anesthetic Oxygen (AO): A little-known and under-used application of oxygen, AO is used to anesthetize an especially unruly patient. Dose is dependent on the size of the tank and velocity of the swing.(See Also - Modified Oxygen Therapy)

Bag-O-Meds: n. Large plastic sack containing all of the meds a patient is currently taking or has taken in the past 10 years. Usually contains multiple prescriptions for the same medication from several doctors.


----------



## SCEMT-B (Mar 26, 2005)

Luno Preincarceritis is one of my favorites used in Southern California when I was there, don't get to use it much now


----------



## Jon (Mar 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SCEMT-B_@Mar 26 2005, 02:42 AM
> * Luno Preincarceritis is one of my favorites used in Southern California when I was there, don't get to use it much now    *


 Speaking of Luno, where did he go?


----------



## rescuemedic7306 (May 5, 2005)

Insurance writeoff = beyond help, even from a Paragod!


----------



## rescuejew (May 6, 2005)

AMF yo-yo:  When pts are belligerant and is stated usually right after tossing the pt from the back of the truck: Adios Mother-F***er, You're On Your Own.

Bohicapronounced Bo-Hee-Ka) referring to red tape from administration, from the language of line personnel, meaning: Bend Over, Here It Comes Again.

DDS: we have Duke university, and sometimes the kiddies drink too much.  Drunk Duke Student, used via radio transmission to ER to inform them to get ready for the onslaught of ETOH fumes and puke.

Full-Tilt-Boogie-for-freedom-and-justice: Emergency traffic

Hi-Five: the code bangers use for HIV/AIDS

High-Blood: elderly define this as HTN

Holster-sniffer: Always a female, who dates many cops, trying to find herself a  husband.

Low-Blood: the opposite of High Blood

Oh-dark-thirty: This is when the alarm goes off to get up for work, or when the tones go off in the middle of the night for some BS call.

PoPo: Po-licemen

Technicolor Yawn: Yak

Turnout gear sniffer: always a female, who dates everyone in the FD, looking for her husband.

skankatitis: This condition is reserved for pts who are just so nasty, you put on  gloves on the off-chance that you might touch them.

Sugar: Elderly define this as Diabetes.  Usually the question by EMS personnel is posed as: "you got sugar??"

t50-IF: (t50 is MVC) IF is Insurance Fraud

Two Beers: these are served in Durham at someone unknown bar in 55 gallon drums and are usually consumed by people that have wrecked their cars at 0400, or that get involved in a t94.

The Q-Word: we all know what it is, lets not anger the EMS Gods by saying it...


On a side note: we have a medic here and his main function is the tx of a HTN crisis; to him this is defined as not tamponading the vein after starting the IV...


----------



## Jon (May 6, 2005)

did we cover Jafo???

Jafo... do you want to cover Jafo???


jon


----------



## Jon (May 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rescuejew_@May 6 2005, 01:21 AM
> * On a side note: we have a medic here and his main function is the tx of a HTN crisis; to him this is defined as not tamponading the vein after starting the IV... *


 huh...


----------



## MedicPrincess (May 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MedicStudentJon_@May 6 2005, 09:13 PM
> * did we cover Jafo???
> 
> Jafo... do you want to cover Jafo???
> ...


 Somebody covered JAFO for us uninformed.....

I think I know what it means...

but i don't want to guess.....

please...

oh...

please...

somebody help me....


----------



## Jon (May 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EMTPrincess+May 6 2005, 09:40 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (EMTPrincess @ May 6 2005, 09:40 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-MedicStudentJon_@May 6 2005, 09:13 PM
> * did we cover Jafo???
> 
> Jafo... do you want to cover Jafo???
> ...


Somebody covered JAFO for us uninformed.....

I think I know what it means...

but i don't want to guess.....

please...

oh...

please...

somebody help me.... [/b][/quote]
 I was going to leave that to our new member - "Jafo"

Jon


----------



## CodeSurfer (May 9, 2005)

what's jafo??????? I wanna know!


----------



## rescuemedic7306 (May 10, 2005)

Ok, ok......for those who don't know...

JAFO = 'Just Another F***kin' Observer'

Now quit yer whining!


----------



## canisdoo (Mar 28, 2006)

allergic reaction to incarceration= repetive returns to detention center, usually occurs around 0230.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Mar 28, 2006)

All right, it's been a long time since I started this post and it's apparent that most people here know what the term "sniglet" means.  For those of you that don't, a sniglet is a word that should be in the dictionary but isn't.

Now for the trivia question of the day.....



Where did the term sniglet come from?


----------



## MariaCatEMT (Mar 28, 2006)

ffemt8978 said:
			
		

> All right, it's been a long time since I started this post and it's apparent that most people here know what the term "sniglet" means.  For those of you that don't, a sniglet is a word that should be in the dictionary but isn't.
> 
> Now for the trivia question of the day.....
> 
> ...



*From Rich Hall.....on HBO.....in the 80's.*


----------



## Wingnut (Mar 28, 2006)

Ok I'll be the stupid question girl today...What's a sniglet?


----------



## TTLWHKR (Mar 28, 2006)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^That


----------



## ffemt8978 (Mar 28, 2006)

MariaCatEMT said:
			
		

> *From Rich Hall.....on HBO.....in the 80's.*



Did you Google that or remember it?

But you're right, it came from him on a short lived series on HBO called "Not Neccesarily the News".


----------



## MariaCatEMT (Mar 28, 2006)

ffemt8978 said:
			
		

> Did you Google that or remember it?
> 
> But you're right, it came from him on a short lived series on HBO called "Not Neccesarily the News".



*Ha ha! I graduated from high school in 1984. Now, my folk's farmhouse was in BFE so we didn't have cable, but my best friend lived in town and did. I spent many a weekend at HER house just to watch HBO   Notice I couldn't remember the name of the show though, I tried   So, do I win a prize?   Don't forget the profusion of sniglet books that came out in the 80's too. I bought one for my dad.*


----------



## TTLWHKR (Mar 28, 2006)

h34r:  I was only seven in 84


----------



## Wingnut (Mar 28, 2006)

I was 6 but I remember my mom watching that show all the time. It was that and MASH, that's all we ever watched.


----------



## fm_emt (Mar 29, 2006)

*couple more..*

SOCMOB = "Standing on the corner, minding my own business"

OMGWTF = "Oh my god, what the fark just happened?"

My girlfriend works in a hospital and catches a few good ones sometimes. If she relays any others, I'll add them to the list.


----------



## Jon (Mar 30, 2006)

rescuejew said:
			
		

> Two Beers: these are served in Durham at someone unknown bar in 55 gallon drums and are usually consumed by people that have wrecked their cars at 0400, or that get involved in a t94.


 
I missed this one...

NICE!!!


----------



## MariaCatEMT (Mar 30, 2006)

TTLWHKR said:
			
		

> h34r:  I was only seven in 84





			
				Wingnut said:
			
		

> I was 6 but I remember my mom watching that show all the time. It was that and MASH, that's all we ever watched.




*Pffffffffffffft !!!*


----------



## gradygirl (Jul 24, 2006)

It's been a while for this thread, but here are some more...

CLF-crazy little f:censored:er

LOLFOKF-little old lady found on kitchen floor

High-velocity transcortical lead therapy-shot to the head

DTS-dunk Trinity students

TCOEWWHAPW-The Council of EMTs Who Work Hard and Play Harder (I'm a member)

TCERT-DTS-Trinity College EMTs Responding to Drunk Tinity Students

TCERT Kids-what all Aetna Ambulance employees refer to TCERT responders as


----------



## lfsvr0114 (Jul 24, 2006)

ART- assuming room temperature

EMS- earn money sleeping


----------

